# Identify this 20+ year old dist/fuse block



## Trapps (9 mo ago)

Wondering if anyone recognizes this item:

No markings
Nice build and materials quality - 'black chrome' with nicely molded base plate and clear cover
For reference, (3x) 4ga in & (4x) 8ga out, Maxi blade fuses



















TIA


----------



## pwnt by pat (Mar 13, 2006)

Old knu konceptz blocks used to look kind of like that, but I don't think they came with maxi fuses. Most of the older blocks used cylindrical agu fuses.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

I was also going to suggest KnuKonceptz simply because they still use compression fittings on some of their dist blocks.

In fact, (well at least pre pandemic) Knu Konceptz actually had fairly good telephone CS...I'll bet you could call them and/or perhaps email a pic for further ID.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Mar 13, 2006)

The compression fittings were what I was going off as well. I never saw anyone else use them


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Was it the old stinger? They used to use a blue like that.


----------



## nyquistrate (Apr 17, 2011)

Stinger was the first I saw back then to use compression fittings. I still have one. But I don't know about the blue base.


----------



## SkiZZD (Jan 9, 2022)

i have late 90s early 2000 phoenix gold stuff that uses compression fittings.


----------



## nyquistrate (Apr 17, 2011)

SkiZZD said:


> i have late 90s early 2000 phoenix gold stuff that uses compression fittings.


Maybe it was Phoenix Gold instead of Stinger. I used both back then.


----------



## SkiZZD (Jan 9, 2022)

The couple of Pieces i have (buried in a box somewhere) Ground block were and power/ground wire ends for connecting to a Phoenix Gold 1 F Capacitor (still have that thing somewhere too).


----------



## audiobaun (Jun 8, 2011)

Kinda reminds me of like Install bay or Bulls Audio off Ebay of AGU fuse holder that someone bent the tabs to make the Maxi Fuses fit/work?


----------



## SkiZZD (Jan 9, 2022)

Digging through my old stuff came across same streetwires ground block. Any Luck identifying the block?


----------

